# 1995 caprice interior on the cheap



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

This is my 1995 caprice I interior that I did on cheap for about $250 not including steering wheel.
$125 wood kit
$50 for dash cover
$75 vinyl paint
Before








After


----------



## slameds10 (Mar 24, 2002)

show more pics of the car got a 94 and needing ideas.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice looking interior. Are all the trim panels wrapped in vinyl also?


slameds10 said:


> show more pics of the car got a 94 and needing ideas.


Check out ImpalaSSforum.com


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nice looking interior. Are all the trim panels wrapped in vinyl also?Check out ImpalaSSforum.com


:yes: im there chi town 9c1


----------



## BIGBOO 64 (Oct 18, 2004)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nice looking interior. Are all the trim panels wrapped in vinyl also?Check out ImpalaSSforum.com


Most of the trim was plastic with the arm rest and upper door panel being vinyl. I used rustoleum vinyl paint for everything


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BIGBOO 64 said:


> Most of the trim was plastic with the arm rest and upper door panel being vinyl. I used rustoleum vinyl paint for everything


Yeah thats how my interior is too. It just kind of looked like the b pillars were super smooth in those pics. Probly because its a perfect color match to those seats. Did you use SEM dye or Duplicolor? Either way it turned out great.


----------

